

Fukushima: The Price of Nuclear Power - fitzwatermellow
http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/nyrblog/2015/aug/12/fukushima-price-nuclear-power-namie/

======
orangecat
And it's worth it. The alternative to nuclear power is not Living in Peace and
Harmony with Gaia, it's coal.

